# Best MTB in Portugal?



## uncangler (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everyone. I will be vacationing in Portugal this summer for two weeks. We will be flying into Faro and staying with family there. Does anyone have recommendations on where to go to rent a MTB or information on good trails? Any advice would be very helpful. Cheers!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Here The Mountain Bike Adventure Lagos Algarve Portugal


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Log on strava or check gpsies
Also check google since there are several uplift/guide rides
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

I was in Carvoiero just at the end of April/begining of may, I booked a day out with the Mountain Bike Adventure guys in Lagos on tuesday the 30th April, luckily for me I was the only one out that day, just me and the two guides, Jim and Tim , they took me on their famous 10k shuttles at Monchique, the first run was actually 8k, the second 10k and the third was 14k , they offered me a forth run down but I had a bad crash on the third run and I was knackered and starting to make mistakes so I gave in, it was absolutely fantastic though, killer single track, fast rock gardens,carved hillside, crazy jack russel dogs and lots of lovely little drops and turns down the Portugese mountain side, the whole of the Algarve is laid out in front of you from the top, it would be amazing to take your own bike , especially if you ride FS .

I'm hoping to go back to the Algarve next year so i'll probably do it again


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

MrAitchGee said:


> I was in Carvoiero just at the end of April/begining of may, I booked a day out with the Mountain Bike Adventure guys in Lagos on tuesday the 30th April, luckily for me I was the only one out that day, just me and the two guides, Jim and Tim , they took me on their famous 10k shuttles at Monchique, the first run was actually 8k, the second 10k and the third was 14k , they offered me a forth run down but I had a bad crash on the third run and I was knackered and starting to make mistakes so I gave in, it was absolutely fantastic though, killer single track, fast rock gardens,carved hillside, crazy jack russel dogs and lots of lovely little drops and turns down the Portugese mountain side, the whole of the Algarve is laid out in front of you from the top, it would be amazing to take your own bike , especially if you ride FS .
> 
> I'm hoping to go back to the Algarve next year so i'll probably do it again


Next time, I suggest you try something different:

Bikepark Ponte de Lima --> You can fly through Oporto
Lousã Bike Park - this shlould start activities in the near future. I can supply some contacts if you wish transports. --> You can choose between Oporto & Lisbon.

Both these sites, are GREAT and different from each other.
If you're looking for some "normal" tourism, you can enjoy Coimbra near Lousã. Or all the other cities near Ponte Lima (OPorto, Viana do Castelo, Aveiro, Braga, Guimarães).

Enjoy!


----------

